# המילה הארוכה ביותר בעברית



## RaLo18

מהי המילה הארוכה ביותר בעברית?
הכוונה למילה שמקורה בעברית (מה שפוסל את אנציקלופדיה והטיותיה), כולל אותיות השימוש.
המילה הארוכה ביותר שמצאתי היא "ומשכשלהשתוקקויותיכם". יש אפילו דוגמא:



> הלהט והסקרנות הם היסודות להרקעת שחקים חדשים, אך חוקים כאלו ואחרים מקשים על גורמים אלו להמשיך בהווית השקיקה, ומשכשלהשתוקקויותיכם (19) תמוג העסיסיות לא תהאנה בנמצא מילים ארוכות - יש להכיר בכך שגם יכולת האנוש מוגבלת, ולא רק קיומן של מילים כאלו.


ניתן כמובן להטות את המילה באופן שונה (...תיהן, ...תיכן, ...תיהם), או להחליף את הבסיס (לדוגמא, במקום השתוקקות - התקוממות, שיכולה גם להצדיק את השימוש ברבים). אך אני עדיין לא בטוח בנכונות התחילית "משכש", ואני עוד יותר לא בטוח שזו באמת המילה הארוכה ביותר בעברית.
תודה מראש על כל תרומה בנושא​


----------



## origumi

אומרים שהמילה הארוכה ביותר בתנ"ך יש בה 11 אותיות, בשלושה מקרים שונים: והאחשדרפנים וכעלילותיהם וכתועבותיהן (אסתר, יחזקאל, יחזקאל, בהתאמה)


----------



## origumi

ובמחשבה שנייה, המילה שכתבת לא נראית חוקית. אולי זה מפני שאני סובל מ hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia.


----------



## RaLo18

מאיזו בחינה היא לא נראית חוקית?


----------



## eli4564567547548

היי RaLo18
בהתחשב בזה שאתה מחשיב את ומשכשלהשתוקקויותיכם (19) בתור מילה אני מחשיב את המילה בעלת *21* האותיות הזו כתקפה:
ומשכשלהשתשתרשרויותיכן
אני יודע שזה קצת באיחור אבל רק עכשיו ראיתי את הפוסט הזה...


----------



## amikama

RaLo18 said:


> "ומשכשלהשתוקקויותיכם"





eli4564567547548 said:


> ומשכשלהשתשתרשרויותיכן


אלה לא מילים חוקיות. התחילית מש- באה רק לפני פועל בעבר ("משעזבתי את הבית התגעגעתי אליו"), ובוודאי לא יכולה לבוא לפני כשל-. אז אנחנו נשארים עם "וכשלהשתוקקויותיכם" או "וכשלהשתרשרויותיכן" או מילים מופרכות כאלה.


----------



## a.t

למיטב ידיעתי המילה הארוכה ביותר בעברית - מילה שהיא נטולת יחוס ואותיות שימוש - היא אנדרלמוסיה


----------



## amikama

אנדרלמוסיה היא מילה ממקור יווני 

אגב, גם לאקדמיה ללשון העברית אין תשובה חד-משמעית לשאלה מהי המילה הארוכה ביותר בעברית.


----------



## a.t

amikama said:


> אנדרלמוסיה היא מילה ממקור יווני
> 
> אגב, גם לאקדמיה ללשון העברית אין תשובה חד-משמעית לשאלה מהי המילה הארוכה ביותר בעברית.




  נכון עם זאת 'אנדרלמוסיה' אומצה כבר בגמרא, כך שאולי יש לה נסיבות מקלות  

 נראה לי שאין מנוס מלהודות שבעברית אין מילים ארוכות ממש, כפי שיש בשפות רבות אחרות​


----------

